# Dams?



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Anybody Know If You Are Still Allowed Below Berlin And Milton Spillways? Thinking On Doing Some River Fishin Again And Could Use All The Info You Can Spair! Thanks! Jig


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Milton is a yes, best place is on the west/north side


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks, I Asked The Dnr And Your Allowed Below Berlin,mosquito And Milton. I Stopped At Berlin To Check Out The Dam And It Looked Rough At Night. They Say You Shouldnt Eat The Fish Below Milton But I Know The Fishin. Checked Out West Branch And Its To Small. Just Lookin For A New Spot.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Who are "they" that say the fish below milton are no good to eat?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the same people who say the fish are contaminated in the mahoning that runs near Ytown.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Interesting...Here is some information that I pulled from the 2004 Ohio Sport Fish Consumption Advisory publication. There is a statewide advisory in effect that states The Ohio Department of Health advises that all persons limit consumption of sport fish caught from all waterbodies in Ohio to one meal per week, unless there is a more restrictive advisory. The more restrictive advisory advises:

Do Not Wade or Swim in the: Mahoning River
NW Bridge Road (Warren) to Pennsylvania State Line
(Mahoning, Trumbull Counties)
PAHs, PCBs

A good distant separates the flow from milton to this area in question as well as several lowhead dams and watefalls...

Do Not Eat Fish From the: Mahoning River
NW Bridge Road (Warren) to Pennsylvania State Line
(Mahoning, Trumbull Counties)
Channel Catfish, Common Carp
PCBs

Same area in question....

Do Not Eat More Than 1 Meal Per Month From the Mahoning River:
Berlin Dam to NW Bridge Road (Warren)
(Mahoning, Trumbull Counties) Smallmouth Bass Month *Mercury, PCBs 

This would include the outflow of the Mahoning from Berlin, the entire body of Lake Milton, and the spillway area below the dam at Lake Milton extending to the NW Bridge Road in Warren...

Do Not Eat More Than 1 Meal Per Month From the Mahoning River:
NW Bridge Road (Warren) to Pennsylvania State Line
(Mahoning, Trumbull Counties) 
Walleye Month PCBs 
Smallmouth Bass Month *Mercury, PCBs 

This portion of the advisory includes the area from NW Bridge Road in Warren to the Pennsylvania State Line.


As far as the area in question (The Tailwaters of the Dam below Lake Milton) I see no advisories concerning the fish that reside there other than the advisory that effects all to the bodies of water in ohio.

Credit: http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/overall.html


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

IVE ATE FISH OUT OF THE MAHONING WITH ALOT OF OTHER PEOPLE. SOMETIMES A DOZEN OR MORE PEOPLE WOULD BE FISHIN. MILTON HOLDS SOME NICE SIZED FISH AND I LOVE TO CATCH THEM BUT ITS NOT OUT OF THE QUESTION TO EAT A COUPLE FISH HIGH IN PCB"S. IN THE LAST COUPLE YEARS YOU SEE VERY FEW PEOPLE FISHIN BELOW THE SPILLWAY. MOST OF THEM PROBABLY THINK YOUR NOT ALLOWED BUT ACCESS IS LIMITED.
THE DNR SAID NOTHING TO ME ABOUT EATING THE FISH,BUT I THINK I PREFER NOT TO. THANKS, BOB


----------

